# RIP Murphy jan08/2004>jan23/2018



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

my heart is broken
i lost my best friend yesterday
i love him so much i didnt know how much he meant to me really untill now
:crying:

god please take care of my boy for me 0 i want to see him again when i die


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Murphy.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry - what a handsome boy he was.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Im so sorry. Rest In Peace sweet Murphy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Murphy. 
I believe we will be reunited one day with our beloved buddies. 

Godspeed Murphy


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sharing your tears....I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

May he rest in peace! I am so sorry for your loss 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your pictures and your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry. He was so beautiful.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

So sorry for your loss:crying:


It looks like Murphy really loved the water - including the frozen kind, and what an expressive face! Thank you for sharing the photos; it looks like he had a wonderful life.


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He was so handsome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Such soulful eyes Murphy! RIP


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry I know how heartbreaking it can be. But I too believe all of our beloved pets are waiting for us.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your pictures. He loved life - you can tell.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. He was a good boy and you gave him a long life of friendship.


----------



## Mordo80 (Jan 25, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. I just lost my 10 year old Mordi yesterday and it just feels so empty without him. I’m recognizing now just how many gifts he gave me and it’s beautiful but makes the pain so strong.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sorry for the loss of your boy. Thank you for sharing him with us. Sending you big hugs and comforting thoughts.


----------



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mordo80 said:


> So sorry for your loss. I just lost my 10 year old Mordi yesterday and it just feels so empty without him. I’m recognizing now just how many gifts he gave me and it’s beautiful but makes the pain so strong.


yup im already looking at puppies + rescues
i cant go walking along the same trails + places nearby by myself i think i will just breakdown crying everyday... i miss the sound of him breathing nearby and looking at me smiling 
he was the most gentle well behaved dog ever..

re: your 10 year old, i feel bad you only had 10 years vs my 12 with my murphy (i met him when he was 2) i didnt know it was going to be this difficult to not have him around


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mordo80 (Jan 25, 2018)

supernova777 said:


> yup im already looking at puppies + rescues
> i cant go walking along the same trails + places nearby by myself i think i will just breakdown crying everyday... i miss the sound of him breathing nearby and looking at me smiling
> he was the most gentle well behaved dog ever..
> 
> re: your 10 year old, i feel bad you only had 10 years vs my 12 with my murphy (i met him when he was 2) i didnt know it was going to be this difficult to not have him around


Yea he was almost 11 so I think he had a decent run. I'm not sure I could get another dog for a while but I'm sure I'll fee differently once the pain dissipates some. I'm right there with you re: didn't know how difficult it would be. He really just warms the whole house. We have two cats and one is actually quite clingy/warm which is nice but nothing can compare to that smile and love my boy brought every single day.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your boy Murphy...he looked like he loved life...


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

My heart breaks for you. My Rudy will be joining Murphy at the Bridge tomorrow night. 
May your wonderful memories of Murphy comfort you at this terribly lonely time.


----------



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mordo80 said:


> Yea he was almost 11 so I think he had a decent run. I'm not sure I could get another dog for a while but I'm sure I'll fee differently once the pain dissipates some. I'm right there with you re: didn't know how difficult it would be. He really just warms the whole house. We have two cats and one is actually quite clingy/warm which is nice but nothing can compare to that smile and love my boy brought every single day.


same - i have two cats in the house but the feeling in the house is totally different without my murphy staring at me and smiling + breathing his friendly face i miss so much


----------



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

im actually trying to find the breeder that my family got him from so that i can try to find some of his relatives; i just posted this message on a local classified - hopefully i can get some answers and possibly track down some babies of his brother/sisters.

im asking for help to try to track down the farm where he was born; my parents bought the dog 2 years before i met him from a farm in Cookstown, Ontario (Canada) way back in Winter/Spring 2004, im just wondering if anyone might know where i could find the people who bred him, id really like to find his direct living relatives; i think he has a somewhat distinctive head shape ive always thought he was part labrador even though they said the breeders told him he was a 100% golden retriever; my parents recall they paid $550 for him back then, and that he was the last of the litter to go because he was bigger then the other puppies in the litter; please if anyone can offer me any information or could ask around for me; im hoping they might have kept records of the sale; i loved my dog very much im going through a tough time not having him next to me anymore; i havent even been able to bury him yet because i have to wait for the ground to thaw and i will be burying him at my aunts farm in Oro Township so i can revisit his grave when i feel to. if anyone has any information to help me track down the direct relatives; brothers/sisters/cousins of my pet please msg me!


----------



## supernova777 (Aug 20, 2017)

dgalow im so sorry; 
my folks were really angry with me for not putting him down sooner but i couldnt bring myself to do it.. i was selfish a bit but i couldnt bear to part with him; we shared too much of the same adventures.. too much of the same food. the same air.. he was a part of me and will be forever.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm SO very sorry about Murphy. I know how you feel walking the same path without him. I walked the same path I walked Cody every day this summer without him. It was brutal.

I hope you find Murphy's breeder. Good luck with a new puppy!

Connie and Hudson :wavey:


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Good luck with the breeder search.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I am SO SORRY about Murphy. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Murphy. I too lost my senior girl this past summer and it is so hard. From your pics, it looks like you gave him a wonderful life. We got a puppy in late October and although you can never replace them, it does help the heart to heal. take care.


----------

